# Pirate Ship bunk beds



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm designing and will build bunk beds for my boys. We decided on a pirate ship theme. We are limited by the room size, the wall the bed is against is 9'. Here are some drawings, please comment and make suggestions. I'm not totally happy with the design, I expect y'all can make suggestions for how to improve it.
Note, the rope netting is a bit beyond my skill (or time to figure it out) with sketchup so it doesn't slack, hang the way it will in the back corner. I expect the net will bow outward (towards the corner of the room) giving more room to climb onto the upper bunk.


----------

